

Is there an official Hacker News account? - Chieff

If so, please let me know.
======
swombat
What's that supposed to mean?

~~~
Chieff
I meant to ask if Hacker News has an official twitter account that updates
with every single thread, because I'm seeing a lot of bots.

~~~
swombat
Ah. The answer is no. There are some RSS feeds around I believe, and there are
Twitter accounts that retweet articles that go past a certain voting
threshold, e.g. 20, 50, 100...

------
enewsz
Yes is there any?

